# To Ron "Doc" Chapel.



## Jagdish (Mar 7, 2005)

Dear Sir:

1.-As you have a vast amount of knowlege of the Ed Parker's evolution through his lifetime and also a indepth knowlege of martial arts , i would like to know if you are planning to release a book containing historical accounts, different people Ed parker met, etc.,etc. where we the younger generation can have a clear and depth vision.

2.-As a senior can you elaborate of Ed Parker's personal physical traning (push ups, abs, bag hitting, Dummy practice,etc.) in relation of his martial arts during different periods of time. 

Also did he practice Qigong and, if so, how much value did he place on it?

Yours sincerely, :asian: 

Jagdish


----------



## Doc (Mar 12, 2005)

Jagdish said:
			
		

> Dear Sir:
> 
> 1.-As you have a vast amount of knowlege of the Ed Parker's evolution through his lifetime and also a indepth knowlege of martial arts , i would like to know if you are planning to release a book containing historical accounts, different people Ed parker met, etc.,etc. where we the younger generation can have a clear and depth vision.



My interpretation would only be my perspective. There are many aspects that I was not privileged to as a working police officer not available all the time when Mr. Parker wanted to do things. He interacted with many of his students who were in the "business" of martial arts on many occasions. I was never in that business, but was instead strictly a friend and student. 

Perhaps you could convinve Mr. Bleecker to do another book similar to the Journey where those who knew him could relate these stories collectively. That would, at least give you a broader perspective. Absent that, much has already been published sir.


> 2.-As a senior can you elaborate of Ed Parker's personal physical traning (push ups, abs, bag hitting, Dummy practice,etc.) in relation of his martial arts during different periods of time.


I'm not a "senior" sir. relatively speaking, it would appear I am an "Ancient."  Mr. Parker did not believe in a western "training regimen." Much like he was taught as well as myself, he always practiced on 'live" active human beings. For a short time he did utilize a Wing Chun wooden dummy at Ark Wongs, (I was told) although I never personally saw him use it.


> Also did he practice Qigong and, if so, how much value did he place on it?


Yes and no. He did for a while before he "Amercanized" the methodology. A form of it can be seen in later video of Parker moving singularly through what we called Body Indexes while all these powerful "poping," "slapping," and "stomping" sounds eminate from his movements from both hands and feet. That was no accident. We now call it S.E.T. or singular execution training sir. Few have an understanding of it, in fact there are some that have attempted to imitate his movements and actually touch themselves dangerously in the wrong place, if they were in an actual confrontation. "Slippidy slap, pippidy pop no no." he called it sir.


----------

